# P0171 code ...service engine light



## biplab (Mar 28, 2005)

The service engine light came on today and the code reading at autozone showed P0171. The guys at autozone told me this could be due to fuel injector system not being clean and told me to use a fuel injector cleaner. Is this safe to use fuel injector cleaners. Does it really work? If so, which brand do you recommend?

This is a 2000 nissan sentra GXE, Automatic with 60K miles.


----------

